# Kleiner Querschnitt = mehr statischer Druck?



## Cypherpolity (3. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute,

wenn man jetzt z.B einen 140 mm Lüfter ( 140 x 140 x 25 )  nimmt und z.B ein Rohr mit  Ø 140 mm  und ca. 10 cm Länge an den Lüfter dicht anlegt und  sich das Ende des Rohrs auf 120 mm Ø verengt wird dadruch der Druck erhöht?

Luft wird ja glaub ich bei kleinerem Querschnitt schneller und somit könnte mehr statischer Druck entstehe?

Mal schauen was ihr sagt^^

MfG Jimmy


----------



## dr.goodwill (3. Januar 2013)

Nabend,

nein, meines Wissens, wird der Druck nicht größer.
Die Durchflussmenge bzw. der Volumenstrom wird aber größer.

Also, das Volumen das bei 140mm in einer Minute durchfließt muss ja dann auch durch die 120mm und das geht nur, wenn es schneller wird.

Trotzdem lasse ich mich noch eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Cypherpolity (3. Januar 2013)

Hey 

jo das stimmt das die Luft dann auch schneller wird aber doch auch der Druck oder nicht?

Nimmt man den Finger an den Wasserschlaucht kommt das Wasser doch auch mit höherem Druck raus?


----------



## Uter (3. Januar 2013)

Cypherpolity schrieb:


> wenn man jetzt z.B einen 140 mm Lüfter ( 140 x 140 x 25 )  nimmt und z.B ein Rohr mit  Ø 140 mm  und ca. 10 cm Länge an den Lüfter dicht anlegt und  sich das Ende des Rohrs auf 120 mm Ø verengt wird dadruch der Druck erhöht?


Ja, Druck = Kraft pro Fläche. Wenn du die Fläche verkleinerst, dann steigt der Druck.



dr.goodwill schrieb:


> Die Durchflussmenge bzw. der Volumenstrom wird aber größer.
> 
> Also, das Volumen das bei 140mm in einer Minute durchfließt muss ja dann auch durch die 120mm und das geht nur, wenn es schneller wird.


 Damit widersprichst du dir selbst. Nur weil die Geschwindigkeit höher wird, wird der absolute Durchsatz nicht höher. Im Gegenteil, durch den zusätzlichen Widerstand sinkt er leicht.


----------



## PhilSe (3. Januar 2013)

Dreh den Spieß mal um und lass den Lüfter saugend seinen Dienst verrichten....Mit nem Rohr was Zylinderförmig ist und bei 140mm unten bleibt hebt vllt. ne Platte von 100g Gewicht....Ist das Rohr aber konisch und wird unten auf 160mm größer, dann hebt die saugkraft vllt. schon 120g.

Also ich sage der Druck steigt, da auch die Luft schneller wird!!!


----------



## dr.goodwill (3. Januar 2013)

Nein, der Druck bleibt gleich.

Stell dir vor, auf der Fläche von 140mm (Kreisfläche: A= d^2 * Pi / 4), herrscht der Druck xx in Bar.
So, jetzt machst du Fläche kleiner, was passiert? Der Druck ist der gleiche, nur auf einer kleineren Fläche.

"In einer Rohrleitung mit wechselnden Querschnitten fliest in der Zeit t durch jeden Querschnitt der gleiche Volumenstrom."

Ps: Das rechne morgen nochmal nach, was ich hier erzähle. Heute aber nicht mehr.


----------



## type_o (3. Januar 2013)

Der Druck und das Volumen bleiben Gleich. Einzig die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ändert sich. 
Der Druck kann sich nur erhöhen, wenn am Ausgangspunkt der Druck auch steigt. Das Gleiche gilt für das Volumen. 

MfG type_o 

Edit: ich muß mich selbest berichtigen! Des durchströmende Volumen wird kleiner! Es ist abhängig vom Querschnitt und dem zu überwindenden Widerstand.
d.h.: je kleiner der Durchmesser, desto weniger kann hindurch strömen. Dies ist abhänig von der max Strömungsgeschwindigkeit in der Verengung.


----------

